# Solid Gold Barking At The Moon



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know a high protien/water diet is good for adult dogs who are active, but I freak out when it comes to high protien in a dry dog food. I want to give my dogs "more" nutritionally since they're adults now and I'm getting ready to get serious with some exercise. I am just so frickin' scared of kidney issues that are associated with the high protien/dry food.

Okay, stupid question but it needs to be asked... If I increase their water intake and/or put water in their food would that suffice?

EDIT: in theory it should work, but idk if i'm just being stupid about it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You mean adding water to the kibble?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Adding water to the kibble should suffice, just be aware of how much water you're adding, so that it don't sit and sour. Or, you can find a quality canned food and mix like 1/4 of the can at a time in each dog's dish, and that would serve the same purpose. Is what I did with all my dogs, dry mixed with canned of the same quality. The kennel I used to work at always mixed in canned food with the dry food in the evening feedings, but not morning.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Adding water to the kibble should suffice, just be aware of how much water you're adding, so that it don't sit and sour. Or, you can find a quality canned food and mix like 1/4 of the can at a time in each dog's dish, and that would serve the same purpose. Is what I did with all my dogs, dry mixed with canned of the same quality. The kennel I used to work at always mixed in canned food with the dry food in the evening feedings, but not morning.


I don't think i have to worry one bit about the food sitting and souring... my dogs eat once a day and by that time they're good and really hungry so not one kibble is left to spare!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. ok then.. you've got things covered there.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol ya my dogs get 10 min to eat or it get taken from them! (needless to say they learn fast not to let it get taken) as long as it doesn't sit for more than 4 hrs your good, its after the 4 hr mark it can turn toxic, both wet for and dry with water added


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pluto got diarreah if I mixed water into his kibble. I think as long as your dogs have plenty of water access their kidneys should be fine. Are you feeding Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> Pluto got diarreah if I mixed water into his kibble. I think as long as your dogs have plenty of water access their kidneys should be fine. Are you feeding Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild?


Well, that's another big delima... I don't water inside my crates... they have access to water the entire time i'm home but not all day.

Right now, I'm feeding this:

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.D. Limted Ingredient Diets® Sweet Potato & Fish Formula

It's a huge difference between dog foods.

BB and TOTW didn't work for my crew.

I just read earlier today that Diamond now owns Solid Gold, so I'm really freaked like 10x because diamond products generally mean digestive issues with my crew.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Giving you guys a pup date... I made the switch wayyy too quick. I know better than to do this... I have a kennel full of dogs with the runs... not a nice thing to come home to.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry Shana....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, that's another big delima... I don't water inside my crates... they have access to water the entire time i'm home but not all day.
> 
> Right now, I'm feeding this:
> 
> ...


I am confused, are you switching them to a higher protein food or are you keeping them on this? if you are keeping them on this food 21% is not that high and I don't see it doing any damage to the kidneys.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol sorry, I just started another thread and it may clear it up a little. 

I have been feeding Natural Balance for the last year, and I made the switch to solid gold the same evening as i started this thread. I'm going from natural balance to solid gold so i can add the protien and fat.


----------

